# Neumade Slide Storage Cabinets for Sale



## olivewoodphoto (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm selling 2 Neumade Slide Storage Cabinets, one a 5 drawer, the other a 3 drawer, both black, both formatted for individual slides (as opposed to group). Each drawer holds either 260 or 520 slides (cardboard slides can be doubled in each slot), so 780 or 1560 in the 3 drawer or 1300 or 2600 in the 5 drawer. These retail for $318 and $466 respectively. I'm looking for $225 and $350 respectively (will sell both for $500). These are about 10 years old with only sedentary usage, i.e. they've essentially been in two locations for the duration. There are no visible marks or blemishes and they work great. I'm located in MA; pick-up would be ideal, but inquire after shipping if you're interested.

e-mail for more info: info@olivewoodphoto.com


----------

